# My first instructor



## yak sao (Oct 8, 2015)

I got word tonight that my first kung fu instructor died this week in an accident. Any success I may have as a martial artist begins with this man. His attention to quality and detail set me on a path as a teenager that I continue on to this day, over 3 decades later.

RIP Randy Schweitzer, you will be missed.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Oct 9, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about that. I'm not really in contact with my first instructor anymore but I'd be gutted if anything happened to him; I wouldn't be the person I am today without his inspiration in the early stages of my martial arts journey. Condolences, man


----------



## yak sao (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks.
Same here. I haven't seen the man in years, but his steps left deep impressions. He influenced a lot of people.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  I am blessed that mine is still with us though we had a close call last year with his heart.  Like your teacher, mine changed my life in a positive way.

Note: Admins, we used to have a way to remove signatures from a post.  I really did not want to include mine on this post but see no way to remove it.  OP I meant no disrespect whatsoever.


----------



## Buka (Oct 10, 2015)

May he rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2015)

may he rest in peace


----------



## Kurai (Oct 12, 2015)

My condolonces.


----------

